# purely camping



## 91197 (May 1, 2005)

Pooley will be at St Neots Camping & Caravan Site from 5th Sept to 9th Sept 2008 check it out good site


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Hi Pooley

It was nice to meet up with you at the Weymouth HS last month, you left and we didn't see you go, we left when the weather turned wet and came home.

Hope you are well. We will be in France then, so won't see you then, but hope to again some day.

Carol


----------



## 91197 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Carol YES! I have bought another computer. A "E SYSTEM 1201" With Vista home premium installed. Thanks for all your help.Isigned up with 3 for 18 mths. You mentioned you could get the gismo unlocked mine's a stick as opposed to a dongle, can you let me have the info on that and any sources for sim cards in Spain. AUREVOIR and stay safe Pooley. :roll:


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

*St Neots*

Hi Pooley, Barbara and I are looking forward to seeing you again at St Neots. Arriving pm Saturday

Regards

Tco


----------

